# Biken in und um Lüneburg



## iglg (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

der alte Thread von Mucho scheint ja irgendwie bereinigt worden zu sein. Deshalb mache ich für die Lüneburger noch einmal eine neue Kette auf :

Seit einigen Monaten fahren einige (wenige) unter der Schirmherrschaft der DAV-Sektion Lüneburg regelmäßig am Samstag in Lüneburg und Umgebung bzw. auch mal in der Lüneburger Heide.

Wir treffen uns meist um 14.00, in der Regel am Büro des DAV am Blümchensaal. Dann biken wir locker etwa 3 h, immer mit Pause.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust, sich gelegentlich oder regelmäßig anzuschließen ? 

VG

Ingo


----------



## iglg (17. August 2011)

OK, war halt mal ein Versuch.

Dann eben nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (19. August 2011)

Hey Kleiner, nicht gleich heulen !

Darf auch so'n ehemaliger Fahrensmann mal mitkommen  ?

Was heißt "meist um 14:00 Uhr" und "in der Regel" - wie oder wo wird das gültig verabredet oder anders gefragt: Morgen auch ?

Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## iglg (21. August 2011)

herki schrieb:


> Hey Kleiner, nicht gleich heulen !
> 
> Darf auch so'n ehemaliger Fahrensmann mal mitkommen  ?
> 
> ...



Upps, jetzt habe ich ausgerechnet Freitag nicht gelesen. Sorry !

Hallo Jörg !!!!

Gestern sind wir in den HaBes gewesen. Schöne Heideblüte - schöne Tour.

In der Regel heißt : Eigentlich jeden Samstag, aber da wir im Moment leider erst noch nur 3 Mitfahrer sind, kann es mal vorkommen, dass keine Fahrt zusammenkommt, weil alle 3 verhindert sind. Wir verabreden uns deshalb im Moment noch per Mail. Kommenden Samstag werden wir nur zu zweit sein (mit Dir dann vielleicht zu dritt ?)

Liebe Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (21. August 2011)

iglg schrieb:


> Upps, jetzt habe ich ausgerechnet Freitag nicht gelesen. Sorry !
> 
> Hallo Jörg !!!!
> 
> ...



...kein Grund für sorry, hab ja auch spät genug den Fred entdeckt.
Nach anfänglicher euphorischer Samstagsplanung hätte ich eh nicht mehr mitfahren können - ich wollte gestern vormittag nur mal eben unsere Außen-Kellertür streichen, das ist aber ein Akt bis 19:00 Uhr geworden.


Nächsten Samstag sieht es ganz gut aus, ich plan das jetzt mal ein.
Schlimmstenfalls muss ich Samstag unsere Garage auseinandernehmen, da war der Holzbock im Dach und wir planen gerade die Renovierungsmaßnahmen. Evtl. überkommt uns der Tatendrang und wir fangen schon nächste Woche an - Lust hab ich aber noch keine 

Wünsche dir 'ne schöne Woche, 
liebe Grüße, Jörg

P.S.: ist beim Neuanfang alles gut ?


----------



## iglg (22. August 2011)

herki schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: ist beim Neuanfang alles gut ?



JA, super. Falls wir uns Samstag nicht sehen, müssen wir mal wieder ein Bierchen trinken, oder ?

LG


----------



## herki (22. August 2011)

iglg schrieb:


> JA, super. Falls wir uns Samstag nicht sehen, müssen wir mal wieder ein Bierchen trinken, oder ?
> 
> LG


----------



## iglg (27. August 2011)

Heute kommt keine Fahrt zu Stande
vg ingo


----------



## herki (27. August 2011)

iglg schrieb:


> Heute kommt keine Fahrt zu Stande
> vg ingo



... das habe ich mir irgendwie schon gedacht, ischa schietwetter 

LG Jörg


----------



## iglg (27. August 2011)

herki schrieb:


> ... das habe ich mir irgendwie schon gedacht, ischa schietwetter
> 
> LG Jörg



Genau : Kein Wetter für Röckchen....

Biertrinken Montag, 19.00 am Stint ?


----------



## Maik1980 (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin ab dem 4.10 für ein paar Tage in der Heide zum biken. Um genau zu sein in der Nähe von Buchholz, am Büsenbachtal. Wenn es dort nen paar Biker gibt wär es schön wenn man eine Runde drehen könnte. Falls das nicht klappt, kann mir evtl. jemand nen paar schöne XC-Touren veraten die gerne 4-6 std. lang sind? Das würde mich richtig freuen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcher1995 (18. November 2011)

Hi,

ich komme aus Tespe und bin grad auf den Beitrag gestossen.
Die Frage ist vielleicht etwas kurzfristig, aber fahrt ihr morgen?
Wenn ja, würd ich gern mitfahren.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## g.a.s. (9. Januar 2012)

Servus bin neu hier und komme auch aus Lüneburg fahrt ihr noch am Samstag 14:00 Uhr und kann man sich da anschließen?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## g.a.s. (11. Januar 2012)

Keine Lüneburger biker mehr hier???


----------



## herki (14. Januar 2012)

g.a.s. schrieb:


> Keine Lüneburger biker mehr hier???



...doch - hi!

Momentan ist alles ziemlich eingeschlafen.... Winterschlaf 
Ab und zu wird mal gefahren, aber bei dem Wetter der letzten Wochen doch sehr selten. 
Warte mal ab, wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird, dann geht auch wieder was.
Ok, das Wetter war gerade heute natürlich super, ich selbst hatte aber gerade richtig Rücken, deshalb ist Sportpause. Vielleicht drehe ich morgen mal vorsichtig 'ne kleine Runde, ich muss aber erstmal abwarten wie es meinem Rücken morgen geht (....und meinem Kopf nach dem Racletteabend, der heute stattfindet )

Du hast in deinem Profil stehen, dass du auch FR fährst (mit dem Ghost ?), dann gibt es hier vielleicht noch 'ne Möglichkeit, Gleichgesinnte zu treffen: Ortsclub Lüneburg im ADAC, da bin ich auch dabei. Wir haben drei legale Gelände: http://www.ortsclub-lueneburg.de/cms/index.php?cat=Gel%C3%A4nde&page=L%C3%BCneburg%20Steinh%C3%B6he
Sonntags ist da um die Mittagszeit mit Sicherheit was los, frag nach Tobi, bei dem kannst du einen Haftungsausschluss unterschrieben abgeben, damit du das Gelände für eine "Probezeit" nutzen darfst. (Haftungsausschluss bitte vorher von der Homepage des OC Lüneburg herunterladen) Aber vorsicht, die Sprünge sind schon was für Runaways! Es gibt aber immer Möglichkeiten zum drumherumfahren.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal irgendwo,
viele Grüße, Jörg


----------

